# Epidrive celebrates First Year Anniversary! (Gifts Inside)



## Epidrive (Jul 17, 2015)

July 18, 2015

It is with greatest pleasure to announce that today marks the very first anniversary of Epidrive Webhosting Solutions. We've been through a lot of ups and downs that not all of you may know, but we're very proud to say that we've made it to this point and we're going stronger everyday. On behalf of Epidrive, I would like to thank everyone who supported us and helped us reach this milestone. We have a lot of plans in line for Epidrive (and Berry), but we'll put all those aside for now and want to celebrate this moment with everyone.

In light of this event, we are giving out 10x Dewberry's for 1 year free from berry.pw!  Submit a ticket at https://www.berry.pw/clients/submitticket.php?step=2&deptid=1 (Sales Dept.) referencing to this post and we'll select the lucky winners randomly using random.org.

You have until 12h from this post to submit a ticket and winners will be drawn on July 21, 2015 (UTC 1:00AM)

Thank you and hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 18, 2015)

Cross posting from LET:

*#564574*

Happy Anniversary @Epidrive!


----------



## drmike (Jul 18, 2015)

Congrats on the milestone!  Here's to many more years!


----------



## sleddog (Jul 18, 2015)

Happy Anniversary!

Still patiently waiting for that CentOS 7 template


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 19, 2015)

Submission of entries as of 11:30PM July 18 GMT has ended, We'll start sorting the entries and draws will be done on July 21. All tickets will be updated. Thank you everyone and goodluck to all who participated!


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 19, 2015)

@k0nsl @drmike thanks guys! 

@sleddog hey, I can see centos7 in our list of distros, if you put in a ticket we can install it to your server for you.


----------



## sleddog (Jul 19, 2015)

Epidrive said:


> @sleddog hey, I can see centos7 in our list of distros, if you put in a ticket we can install it to your server for you.


Yes, it's there now. Thanks


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 22, 2015)

All tickets updated. Thank you to everyone who participated. Better luck next time for those who didnt win, there will always be a next time.. We'll also have an anniversary offer thread to follow for all of you guys


----------

